# LOTS of goatie pics, Hope I didnt put too much :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is my current herd! Minus my 3 beautiful juniors which are staying at a friends right now, just until I see them nice and healthy!

Ok so all my girls "should" be preggo, could you guys PLEASE tell me if you think any of them are, I know these are horrible pics, but I will try to get better ones this weekend!

Enjoy 

From Left to right. Padme, Lilly, Callie, Jenny, and Poo bear









Padmes booty









Jasper and Lilly









All the girls!









Lilly and her Daughter Callie









Jenny, my herd queen. 









Callies booty









Lilly, waiting for some grain









Porsche, the bestest milking goat evaaaaa


















Jenny, Lilly and callie sharing some food









Porsche!









Jasper, hes SO mad I have another buck in HIS territory....


















Top to bottom, Padme, Callie, Porsche









Left to right, Porsche, Jasper, Georgia









Callie!









Porsche, Jasper, Callie, and Georgia!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties... you have there..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I Love Love Love Lilly!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS! Lilly was my first registered goat! I sold her to a GREAT friend who will be spoiling her alot, and I get all her babies so its a win win thing

Im hoping everyones pregnant! Jasper sure liked having all of them hahahaha


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You have some beautiful goats! And your alpacas (?) are cute too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

Sadly the Alpacas are gone now  It was a tough decision but I had no choice, we are moving the goats and the new place doesnt allow the alpacas....


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

What a flashy herd! :thumb: 

LOL, Jasper does look pretty miffed that there is another buck to compete with now. "Mom, did you HAVE to bring him home?!" LOL.

Tracy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You have NO idea lol. They have breeding wars....its nasty lol....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a colorful little herd!!! They look very content Laura and Jasper looks very smug!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much!

Im missing 3 girls though, they are staying at a friends. And the 2 new goats arent shown, they are in good enough condition to be shown, id rather not anyone see them hahaha

They all seem pretty happy right now, even my Jasper, but he still yells at me because of the new buck, they have these staredowns and its so funny!! They make these funny noises and give eachother the LOOK!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

doc, ya gotta help me! i see SPOTS!!!

ha ha! very nice goats. i love the spots!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA nice one!

Ya im sorta addicted to the spotty flashy goats!

My first doe is so spotted, so I really love them!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm so jealous of the spots! i only have two saanens right now... its like living in a tiny, white apartment you can't paint when you want a crazy, multicolored mansion! can't wait to get some new goats this spring!


----------



## becca (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful goats! I love the colors. I have Sables but they were bred to a Saanen this year so.....most likely all my babies will be white.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im gonna have SOOOOO many spotted kids bahahaha

Becca, thats cool! You might get a couple colors thrown in lol


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Your right Jasper doesn't look like a happy camper. 
Suellen


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hes ok now, they are good friends actually!

I think it was because HES the boss and HE gets the girls haha but now all the girls are pregnant!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Your goats are the cutest little things! Nigerian Dwarfs are soooo cute.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats you have there!!


----------



## moosemountaingoats (May 18, 2011)

Awesome pics, beautiful colors on the goats. My favorite pics are those of Jasper, he really looks like he's making a point of his displeasure; glad they became buds too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What cuties! I hope they are all bred and have lots of little girls! :kidred:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

What beautiful goats you have love the coloring


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks SO much


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Such cuties!! I love that first shot and the one with the big mouth!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

That would be Jasper my baby boy LOL he was so unhappy because of a number of things! He doesnt like change! Hes such a big baby!

Wow my herd has changed SO much since posting these pics! I definently need to update


----------

